# blue acara and apistos?



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i have a buddy with a trio of apistos in a 29 gallon tank.
hes upgrading to a 55 and wants to know what i think he should put with the apistos. he doesnt seem keen on bolivians or angels (both of which i have suggested) but he seems to like the idea of blue acaras.

does anyone have any thoughts on wether or not that would work out?

thanks.


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

blue acara get fairly big and aggressive. I wouldn't mix them with small and delicate apistos.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

so other than angels, festivum and bolivians, what are some good options for a 55 with a trio of apistos?

im having a hard time coming up with good suggestions.


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

Does it have to be cichlids? Personally I'd go for a group of tetras, something like 20 or so runnynose. A group of hatchet fish, 10 or so marbled hatchet fish. Pencil fish are another possibility. Corydoras are a good choice as a clean up crew and bottom dwelling species. If your friend really wants more cichlids then its a bit tricky to think. Could add 4-6 young discus grow out and keep a pair if one forms sell other 4?(not the greatest idea just suggesting) They could go for rams or another species of apisto.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

*** got apistos in with my discus. heavily planted setup however. looks great tho. no breeding as the female recently died. either way perhaps consider some discus. local folks from CL etc will be a good source of starter discus. once u get the hang of them go out and spend real cash on em  just my two cents


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

My feeelings are that an adult Blue acara would have an apsito snack if it had the chance.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Australoheros Oblongum are gentle enough to live with apistos and max at 5-6".

Email me if you want to know where to get them.

....Bill


----------

